# rowing machine, yes or no?



## zwfan (Jul 12, 2006)

just getting tired of elliptical and treadmill.... Rowing machine seems pretty funny
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




speaking of burning calories, is rowing machine a good choice?
thanks


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 13, 2006)

To me truthfully, the rowing machine is beyond boring. 
My sister had one a while back. She got rid of it pretty quick.

I have no idea how many calories it burns per half hour (in general), but probably definitely less than the treadmill & elliptical.


----------



## Wattage (Jul 13, 2006)

Rowing is a good calorie burner, but like anything it depends on the intensity of the workout.

If you row intensely for an hour, you can burn upwards of 700 cals, though this really is quite advanced.

Rowing is a good choice - maybe aim for 3000m. It is a good workout, though I would not recommend it as your sole source of cardiovascular exercise.


----------



## ch33tah (Jul 25, 2006)

rowing machines are AWESOME for a TRUE full body work out!

even if it's just for 5 or 10 minutes you can get a great burn.

just avoid it if you have knee or back issues. rowing wont make them feel better.

i use a concept 2 rower @ my gym for 10 minutes on leve 2 and go a bit slower.. after my intense cardio routine. it's a great way to get my whole body involved in a work out (not just my legs and core like on the elliptical) and it seems there's always a few hotties who work out on the rower... so i get some good eye candy and a boost of self confidence... it's awesome!


----------

